
Ask HN: Do you still prefer apt packages over Snaps? - bithavoc
I&#x27;m close to launch a new app and was wondering if snap distribution through Snapcraft.io is preferable over apt. I see how Spotify provides both, but I&#x27;m not sure if it&#x27;s for legacy purposes.
======
bketelsen
Snaps have only just recently started to "work" out of the box without
requiring strange configs or failing to provide a good experience - like not
showing up in menus. The last several I've installed were about 75% good. I
think we're a bit away from snaps becoming the default, so I'd support apt for
quite a while longer in your shoes.

------
stevekemp
I've been running Debian for a long long time, by default I would always
prefer installing software from their repositories. If that isn't possible,
and a project releases/maintaines their own Debian binary packages I'll try
those.

Outside Debian packages I sometimes use docker, and sometimes look at binary
installs beneath /opt. (For example I install the latest firefox, arduino
studio, and similar "fast moving" things as binary installs.)

I've not yet come aross a project which is distributed exclusively through
"snaps". if I did I might try it, but I suspect I'd look at installation from
source/binaries benath /opt/blah instead.

------
rms25
Recently tried installing a snap package on ubuntu for the first time. Because
of the sandbox environment in snap packages I had some trouble giving it
access to mounted NAS drive. Ended up just going with the apt version of the
same program

------
Spoom
I prefer apt if apt is available, if only because it's more well-known and
saves a bit of space.

